# Can You Make Your Own Shin/Knee Guards?



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

i was just wondering if you could make your own shin and knee guards? ill be doing a little DJ-ing, so nothing to crazy but hate cut up shins


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

Some of the guys I play hockey with always talk about "Back in the day we just taped the news paper to our shins." Seems like it could work if you really feel you need shin guards and don't have $20 to buy a pair.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

drum714 said:


> Some of the guys I play hockey with always talk about "Back in the day we just taped the news paper to our shins." Seems like it could work if you really feel you need shin guards and don't have $20 to buy a pair.


man just buy a cheap pair online on ebay or chainlove, you can find a used set for like 10 or 15 bucks


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

im lookin at that.... would hocky shin guards work?


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

dcompton94 said:


> im lookin at that.... would hocky shin guards work?


Maybe, but with all protective equipment I've found its just better not to substitute unless you're 150% sure it'll do the same thing or better.


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

haha true... does anyone know if you can jump without brakes?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i always thought the Kyle Straits and some soccer shin guards would be nice


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

i got a pair of kyle straits online from chainlove for $20
or go to big 5 sports goods, play it again and get indoor volleyball knee pads, there about $15-$20

as for jumping without brakes, if youve never done it, go to 1 brake, then go brakeless


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

lol for the breakless thing, ive only done breakless never done breaks, but i was asking if u need breaks to jump big


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Only for those 50 foot gaps at whistler..... 

(inside joke that only the regulars will get)


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Left over bubble wrap and some electrical tape. Very ghetto.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Just drop the coin and but a legit set of shin pads. It does not make sense to risk some serious shin bite from failed home made protective gear. A decent set will run you about $20. 
Or go to Wally-mart and pick up a cheap set of soccer shin guards, like $8.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> Only for those 50 foot gaps at whistler.....
> 
> (inside joke that only the regulars will get)


can the 178mm handle it though?


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

so for a 5 foot jump with a 10 foot gap you need brakes?
ive always jumped no brakes


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

006_007 said:


> Left over bubble wrap and some electrical tape. Very ghetto.


 Sweet, I am just imagining the sound of a full body armor-bubble wrap suit in a crash.. Oh SH*T.... pop...pop.pop.pop.poppp! As you tumble down the mountain.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

drum714 said:


> Some of the guys I play hockey with always talk about "Back in the day we just taped the news paper to our shins." Seems like it could work if you really feel you need shin guards and don't have $20 to buy a pair.


Yeah but "Back in the day" hockey players didn't wear helmets. Nothing to be cheap about in hockey. A 80 MPH slap shot to the shins will change your mind.

Hockey Shin guards might be a good idea in theory, but they're typically rather large and bulky. If you do get some, be sure to buy them rather small. I wear my hockey shinguards over the tongue of my skate, so the bottom of the pad nearly touches the top of my foot. The newer guards are light and protect well, but they usually don't stay on that well. They're worn with a hockey sock over them, then often taped a few times with hockey shin tape.

Biking shin pads are the way to go. If you spend some money on some nice ones, you'll thank yourself in the future.


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

ok ill buy some real pads, but can you jump without brakes is what im wondering now


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

If your that confident without brakes then go for it, just don't crash into me because you can't stop.


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

haha well the only kinda jumping i do is with a BMX bike with no brakes so im used to doin it brakeless


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

dcompton94 said:


> haha well the only kinda jumping i do is with a BMX bike with no brakes so im used to doin it brakeless


How old are? You blog is rather interesting.

(I'm 16 and pro is my last name)


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

006_007 said:


> Left over bubble wrap and some electrical tape. Very ghetto.


 Custum fit a plastic 2 litter bottle for the outer shell!:thumbsup:


----------

